# EZPlow Rear hitch receiver mount 8 ft snowplow



## timweiler (Jan 30, 2016)

EZPLOW rear hitch receiver mounted 8 ft. snowplow. Hooks up in minutes. Remote key fob (2) raise and lower the plow. New battery. Can use in forward or reverse. Plow can be manually angled at 45 degrees left or right or operate straight. Great for getting close to garage door and drag snow away. Comes with dolly to remove and store. $1800.00 OBO Pick up only. Wilmington DE. Tim 302-563-6047


----------

